# Boats fishing



## bgrace (Apr 5, 2008)

are there any rules on which side a boat casts its nets , if not , how do you know which side they are or is it by the position of their lights, I am thinking about night time


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

I went to sea on grimsby trawlers in the late 60s. most of the them where rigged for fishing from the starboard side, however some of the older ship where rigged to fish from both sides then the stern trawlers came along. If memory serves me right and someone may correct me the general rule was three times the depth of the water plus twenty five fathoms. Then of course there where the drift netters and the siene netters of which I have no idea. There are web sites that explain it in detail on google.

Regards,
Graham


----------

